# Steering wheel controls with Aftermarket head unit



## prospereal (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi All,

Installed an aftermarket windows CE head unit. Car did not come with steering wheel control, but i got a steering wheel with controls, my clockspring has all the connection to the BCM, but the controls do not work. My question is - is the any way to get the steering wheel controls to work by bypassing the BCM. The head unit uses three wires for the steering wheel control. Any assistance is appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

You can always modify the wiring to the controls, but the real issue is what can you do with the aftermarket head unit. I would go to a website or a forum that knows that particular unit. Find out if it will accept commands from the controls. I would look at what the three wires control and how it accepts the commands. Then see if the steering wheel switches are capable of giving those type of commands - simple on / off or combinations of those are about all you are going to get though.------------------------------------------I would also look at this link and consider putting in a factory unit.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-g...8-updated-quick-dirty-mylink-upgrade-diy.html


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

The head unit shouldn't have anything to with it, you'll just need a new BCM program.

Best bet is to ask some dealers and see if they'll do the program for you (for like $50 to $100).

They can either use the upgrade code, or they can steal the program from another car. AFIK the BCM doesn't take the VIN from the program, so you can just steal from other VINs.

After that it should work fine. ASSUMING the head unit accepts commands from the BCM. Otherwise I would just not bother, that's alot of work.


----------



## vincelozano (Nov 4, 2017)

I'm going through this right now as well. I have a 2012 LS 1.8l Manual trans without the connectivity package and installed everything. There is a cruise control kit that comes with a code that lets the techline program the bcm to the new clockspring and allowing the cruise function to work. I dont know if this will allow the radio controls to work. I know they are all connected to the same wires at the clock spring. 

If I could find a 2012 Cruze 1.8l Manual with the connectivity package and get their vin the dealer could reflash my bcm with their VCI. But unless you have a authorization code or a VCI# the techline won't do anything.


----------

